# karen



## karenp59 (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been on thyroxine for 1 year and had not lost any weight at all in fact I was still gaining, 3 months ago my doctor gave me reductil and I have lost about a stone, but it is very hard to get a doctor to believe you when you tell them you are eating healthy and doing exercise. They seem to think you are using your thyroid problem as an excuse which really p....s me off, do they think we like being fat and depressed. I saw 3 doctors at my surgery before I got the really nice one I have now and she understood how I felt. The first 2 were men, funny that isn`t it.


----------

